# Tybee Pier Report 6/13



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Headed out to the pier after work and got there about 630. Picked up a couple silver perch from someone I know on my way down to the end of the pier. Couldn't get into my spot since a couple tourists were bottom fishing for whiting in the spot and refused to let me in even after I explained that I just wanted to put out the heaver and it would be far out past their lines. So, a little irked, I moved down and got a spot near the other corner. 

Put a sand perch on and chucked it out as far as I could, about a good 80 yards with the wind knocking it down. 10 minutes later, off goes the drag and it would not slow down. Finally turn it around, thinking it was a big shark, maybe 6-7', but no. Big, big red!!!8(---) 

Measured it and it came to 43", took it and put it back in the water despite all the people who were extremely upset that I would put something that big back. One person even asked me how much I wanted for it. They just never learn. 

Ended the day with a couple sharks and a conversation with a soldier just back from Iraq who showed me the bullet and shrapnel holes in his leg. Figured he deserved to have my corner. Was a really good day, who said Friday the 13th was unlucky?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Good job Big E
Glad you didn't take that first spot now aren't ya..


----------



## loafy (Jun 15, 2003)

emanuel, I fish tybee on occasion though usually on the back river pier. I have mannaged to catch a bunch of whiting and small sharks and a few smallis reds. My question is, how do you land a fish that is too big to lift up the pier on the line? I have thought of beaching the fish but there are usually a LOT of people between me and the beach. I have seen some people use weighted treble hooks but I don't like the idea of putting a hole in a fish I am going to release. Does anyone make a net that can be used for this situation?

Loafy


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Loafy,

When you hook something that big that you don't intend to keep, it's best to use a pier net or beach it. I work at a tackle shop on Thunderbolt Island and I can put together for you an incredible pier net for about 30 bucks.

Kozlow,

Sometimes the ignorance of others works to my advantage. There are some nice people out there, however that day, there were a lot of jerks. Someone even cut my line when a shark tangled it up. Seems they got a bit jealous since they couldn't catch sh!+. Should have called my buddy at the DNR, he prolly could have cleared that pier out in a heartbeat.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

8(---) 

good job emanuel. Is that 3 big reds now in like 1 1/2 years? thats nice. 

5 days left till wetting a line( end of school)


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

yup, that is the third red over 40" that I have landed in the last 9 months. I did some research and found that a red that big is between 35 and 40 years old. So when people kill them, it does upset me a bit. Kinda sad for something that big and that old to be unceremoniously dumped in a cooler and snuck off the pier.


----------

